# scare crow



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

my new scare crow i made ,used 2 coconut fiber liners from doller tree,what do you all thi


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

That looks great. A very impressive use of materials.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I like the little fella, he will look awesome among the cornstalks, and watching for the trick or treaters to come a calling.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's cute in a Sam from Trick 'r' Treat way


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I use those as a bra..LOL.

That's a good idea! Nice job.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I do loves me a spooky scarecrow prop for Halloween!!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

roxyblue.......he is not cute,he is terrifying,scary and frightening,he will haunt your dreams,he is the cutest i mean the scariest scarecrow i have ever seen!!!!! OK i thought so too,i think he needs sharp pointed teeth,what do you all think he needs to be more scary........and thank you all for your comments...except roxyblue....SAM errrrr!!! LOL


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I would have never thought of using coconut matting. So smart. He might be to clean. Dirty him up, age him. He might be to young and fresh to have done much damage. Real terror comes with age. It starts about 50, I should know, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Lake, now I have to ban you

Nothing wrong with cute scary. Make him a brother or sister next, play around with brow placement and teeth, and see what you come up with.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

He just needs a brain..


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

billman said:


> He just needs a brain..


lol Now that song will be stuck in my head!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*You forced me to do this...*

♫♫♫

I could while away the hours, 
conferrin' with the flowers
Consultin' with the rain.
And my head I'd be scratchin' 
while my thoughts were busy hatchin'
If I only had a brain.

I'd unravel every riddle 
for any individ'le,
In trouble or in pain.
With the thoughts you'll be thinkin'
you could be another Lincoln
If you only had a brain.

Oh, I could tell you why 
The ocean's near the shore.
I could think of things 
I never thunk before.
And then I'd sit, 
and think some more.

I would not be just a nothin' 
my head all full of stuffin'
My heart all full of pain.
I would dance and be merry, 
life would be a ding-a-derry,
If I only had a brain.

♫♫♫


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i second scareme! *runs away from scarecrow*


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

roxyblue....O sure make SAM crow a little sister that i'll be scary,she will probably turn out looking like Dorthy,also make another one ,money does not grow on trees those coconut mats cost me $1 each, though coconuts grow on trees so shouldn't these mats be free ,LOL,anyway ...and your going to ban me...to let every body know when I'm banned my new name will be Sam Crow..and with 33,375 posts you probably can ban me,but don't i am a slow typer and it takes me for ever to register....eye brows also do not grow on trees...never mind i guess those did LOL


----------

